# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πιεση νερου στο σπιτι απο το δίκτυο ΕΥΔΑΠ

## DJman

Καλησπερα,

Πριν 1 χρονο εβαλα ηλιακο.Κατα την εγκατασταση κλεισαμε την κεντρικη βανα του σπιτιου(οχι απο το ρολοι στο πεζοδρομιο) για να γινει η εγκατασταση.
Οταν την ξανανοιξα , την γυρισα τερμα. Με καθυστερηση ενος χρονου και επειδη ακουω εντονα το νερο να τρεχει στους σωληνες και ειδικα οταν ανοιγοκλείνω τις βρυσες , σκεφτηκα μηπως η θεση της δεν ηταν full ανοιχτη αλλα στα 2/3 ή και στη μεση. 

Ξερει καποιος να μου πει?

----------


## kioan

> ...επειδη ακουω εντονα το νερο να τρεχει στους σωληνες και ειδικα οταν ανοιγοκλείνω τις βρυσες...


Τι εννοείς πως το νερό ακούγεται έντονα; Κάνει συνεχόμενο θόρυβο όσο είναι ανοικτή η βρύση ή ακούγεται σαν 2-3 ρυθμικά χτυπήματα, μειούμενης έντασης, σαν κάποιος να χτυπάει σφυριές στις σωληνώσεις όταν κλείνεις απότομα τις βρύσες;

----------


## klik

Μήπως έχεις ρυθμιστή πίεσης;

----------


## DJman

> Μήπως έχεις ρυθμιστή πίεσης;


Οχι, δεν νομιζω




> Τι εννοείς πως το νερό ακούγεται έντονα; Κάνει συνεχόμενο θόρυβο όσο είναι ανοικτή η βρύση ή ακούγεται σαν 2-3 ρυθμικά χτυπήματα, μειούμενης έντασης, σαν κάποιος να χτυπάει σφυριές στις σωληνώσεις όταν κλείνεις απότομα τις βρύσες;


Ακριβως αυτο.οταν κλεινεις τις βρυσες του πανου οροφου, στο υπογειο ακουγετε σαν χτυπάει σφυριές στις σωληνώσεις

----------


## sofosal

Δες εδώ:

http://www.ydravlikos.gr/portal/inde...=7:-&Itemid=65

σε γενικές γραμμές: το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην απότομη αλλαγή πίεσης στο δίκτυο που προκαλείται από το απότομο άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο που γίνεται με τις μπαταρίες (βρύσες) καινούριου τύπου που όλοι πια έχουμε στα σπίτια μας.....
είναι πιο έντονο σε σημεία που οι σωληνώσεις δεν είναι καλά στηριγμένες όπως σε θερμοσίφωνες κ.α.
το φαινόμενο δύσκολα αντιμετωπίζεται....επειδή είναι σχετικά επικίνδυνο, (μπορεί να σπάσουν ενώσεις σε σωληνώσεις), μια ενδεδειγμένη λύση είναι το απαλό - σιγανό άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο των διακοπτών.....

----------


## DJman

Να μειωσω την ροη μηπως?

----------


## sofosal

> Να μειωσω την ροη μηπως?


....δεν ξέρω αν αυτό δώσει λύση.
....εννοείς βέβαια να κλείσεις λίγο τον γενικό διακόπτη,
δοκίμασε το και πες μας αν έχεις κάποιο αποτέλεσμα, ενδιαφέρει και μένα το θέμα...

----------


## DJman

Το εκανα. Πρεπει να παρατηρησω τωρα τι γινετε τις επομενες μερες.

----------


## sinos13

Αυτο λεγεται υδραυλικο πληγμα και η λυση ειναι δοχειο διαστολης

----------

goulf (15-06-15), windmill82 (15-06-15), xsterg (14-06-15)

----------


## xsterg

> Αυτο λεγεται υδραυλικο πληγμα και η λυση ειναι δοχειο διαστολης


+1 και απο εμενα.

----------


## DJman

Μα ειναι δυνατον καινουργιο σπιτι (2000) και να μην εχουν υπολογισει τετοια πραγματα. Μηπως εχουν κανει ανθεκτικες τις σωληνες και δεν υπαρχει προβλημα και αδικα ανησυχώ?

----------


## xsterg

ναι ειναι δυνατον. το σπιτι χτιστηκε την εποχη της παντοδυναμιας του πασοκ. οτι παλιοκατασκευη εγινε στις δεκαετιες 90 και 2000. μιλαμε για σκαρτα υλικα και εργασια του χειριστου ειδους. χωρις υπερβολη ετοιμασου για γκρεμισματα.

----------


## sofosal

.....την διαφορά η οποία "προκάλεσε" το πρόβλημα,που δεν υπήρχε παλιά στο ίδιο επίπεδο, την ανέφερα παραπάνω: είναι οι διακόπτες - μπαταρίες που ανοίγουν απότομα σε σχέση με τις παλιές.
μια σημερινή μπαταρία - διακόπτης ολοκληρώνει το άνοιγμα της με περιστροφή 180 μοιρών...
οι παλιές χρειάζονταν 3,4 φορές (περιστροφές) χ 360 μοίρες....έτσι άνοιγαν πολύ σιγά - σιγά και το "πλήγμα" δεν εκδηλώνονταν....
αν δοκιμάσει κανείς να ανοίξει πολύ λίγο τον διακόπτη  αργά- αργά να  τον ανοίξει , δεν θα ακουστεί ο θόρυβος του πλήγματος..
....τα υλικά παίζουν και αυτά ρόλο που έχει να κάνει με την στήρηξή τους...

----------


## DJman

> ναι ειναι δυνατον. το σπιτι χτιστηκε την εποχη της παντοδυναμιας του πασοκ. οτι παλιοκατασκευη εγινε στις δεκαετιες 90 και 2000. μιλαμε για σκαρτα υλικα και εργασια του χειριστου ειδους. χωρις υπερβολη ετοιμασου για γκρεμισματα.


Ας μην ειμαστε και καταστροφολογοι. Το σπιτι δεν εχει παθει τιποτα τοσα χρονια  :Smile: 

Μειωσα την πιεση απο την κεντρικη, και 2 μερες τωρα δεν ακουω τιποτα.

----------


## xsterg

την πιεση πως την μειωσες απο την κεντρικη? οχι φανταζομαι κλεινοντας λιγο την βανα... αυτο ειναι ρυθμιση παροχης και οχι πιεσης... η ρυθμιση της πιεσης απαιτει αλλο εξαρτημα πολυ εξειδικευμενο που συνηθως δεν υπαρχει στις εγκαταστασεις. αλλη λυση εναι η τοποθετηση ενος στραγγαλιστικου που μειωνει την πιεση.

----------


## sofosal

> την πιεση πως την μειωσες απο την κεντρικη? οχι φανταζομαι κλεινοντας λιγο την βανα... αυτο ειναι ρυθμιση παροχης και οχι πιεσης... η ρυθμιση της πιεσης απαιτει αλλο εξαρτημα πολυ εξειδικευμενο που συνηθως δεν υπαρχει στις εγκαταστασεις. αλλη λυση εναι η τοποθετηση ενος στραγγαλιστικου που μειωνει την πιεση.


....επειδή η εξέλιξη των υλικών (πχ οι μπαταρίες νερού που ανοίγουν απότομα) δεν σεβάστηκε την υδραυλική πραγματικότητα, έρχεται η "τεχνολογία" να δώσει λύση με μια  επόμενη  συσκευή, που έχει κόστος και ποιος είδε πια επόμενα προβλήματα....
ρυθμιστές πίεσης, δοχεία διαστολής ...

όσοι δεν θέλουμε να μπούμε σε αυτή την διαδικασία, του πλήρωνε και ξαναπλήρωνε,  ψάχνουμε λύσεις χωρίς κόστος....
έτσι και ο φίλος μας έκλεισε λίγο την κεντρική βάνα! 
...δεν είναι "ρυθμιστής πίεσης" το λίγο κλείσιμο της βάνας, όμως σίγουρα μειώνει την πίεση στο δίκτυο του σπιτιού με την μείωση της παρεχόμενης ποσότητας νερού! 
Αν αυτό μειώνει το πρόβλημα του πλήγματος, άρα δεν κινδυνεύει πλέον να του σπάσει κάποια σύνδεση και να πλημμυρίσει η/ να έχει διαρροές,
το ότι το νερό δεν θα του είναι "αρκετό" σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, είναι κάτι που μπορεί να το ανεχθεί.....πάντα σε σύγκριση με την λύση του δοχείου διαστολής, η/ όποιας άλλης που απαιτεί μεγάλο κόστος....

----------

Papas00zas (19-06-15)

----------


## nyannaco

Το να μισοκλείσει κανεις τη βάνα όντως δεν μειώβνει τη στατική πίεση (όταν δεν υπάρχει ροή), αλλά μειώνει την πίεση (μαζί με την παροχή) όταν υπάρχει ροή! Και επειδή το πλήγμα προκύπτει όταν υπάρχει ροή (με με την απότομη διακοπή της), ενδέχεται το μερικό κλείσιμο της βάνας να το περιορίσει, ή και να το εξαλείψει. Παραμένει όμως η μειωμένη πίεση και ροή, που μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα... οπότε λύνεις ένα, δημιουργώντας ένα άλλο. Η μόνη σωστή λύση για το πλήγμα είναι η τοποθέτηση αντιπληγματικών στις μπαταρίες όπου δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα.

----------

Gregpro (19-06-15)

----------


## sofosal

> Το να μισοκλείσει κανεις τη βάνα όντως δεν μειώβνει τη στατική πίεση (όταν δεν υπάρχει ροή), αλλά μειώνει την πίεση (μαζί με την παροχή) όταν υπάρχει ροή! Και επειδή το πλήγμα προκύπτει όταν υπάρχει ροή (με με την απότομη διακοπή της), ενδέχεται το μερικό κλείσιμο της βάνας να το περιορίσει, ή και να το εξαλείψει. Παραμένει όμως η μειωμένη πίεση και ροή, που μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα... οπότε λύνεις ένα, δημιουργώντας ένα άλλο. Η μόνη σωστή λύση για το πλήγμα είναι η τοποθέτηση αντιπληγματικών στις μπαταρίες όπου δημιουργείται το πρόβλημα.


...συμφωνώ με όλα όσα λες...
...προτιμώ να αλλάξω όλες τις μπαταρίες με παλαιού τύπου, παρά να βάλω οτιδήποτε άλλο....
...ότι επιπλέον βάζεις τόσα περισσότερα προβλήματα προσθέτει...

----------


## DJman

συγνωμη που δεν απαντησα τοσο καιρο. Οπως λετε εκλεισα λιγο την βανα. Το προβλημα μειωθηκε λιγο, και νερο εχει ακομα αρκετη πιεση μεσα στο σπιτι.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν κανει καποιος αργα το βραδυ μπανιο, που μαλλον η πιεση του δικτύου αυξάνετε επειδή δεν υπαρχει πολυ χρίση απο αλλα σπιτια, ακουω παλι τις σωληνες(λιγοτερο βεβαια) να χτυπανε.

Αν πουμε οτι θελω να αντιμετωπισω το προβλημα. Τι λυσεις υπαρχουν και με τι κοστος και ποση μεγαλη επεμβαση θελει στο σπιτι(πχ σκαψιματα και τετοια, σε ποιο σημειο πρεπει να τοποθετηθει{κεντρικα ή στις βρυσες που προκαλουν το προβλημα??}??

----------


## sofosal

Δες εδώ:

http://www.ydravlikos.gr/portal/inde...=7:-&Itemid=65

yp 2-5.jpg

----------

Papas00zas (18-01-16)

----------


## xsterg

σου το ειπα. σπιτι που χτιστηκε επι πασοκ ειναι γραφτο του να μην ειναι γερο. γι αυτο ψηφιζω πασοκαρα...

----------


## vasilimertzani

> συγνωμη που δεν απαντησα τοσο καιρο. Οπως λετε εκλεισα λιγο την βανα. Το προβλημα μειωθηκε λιγο, και νερο εχει ακομα αρκετη πιεση μεσα στο σπιτι.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν κανει καποιος αργα το βραδυ μπανιο, που μαλλον η πιεση του δικτύου αυξάνετε επειδή δεν υπαρχει πολυ χρίση απο αλλα σπιτια, ακουω παλι τις σωληνες(λιγοτερο βεβαια) να χτυπανε.
> 
> Αν πουμε οτι θελω να αντιμετωπισω το προβλημα. Τι λυσεις υπαρχουν και με τι κοστος και ποση μεγαλη επεμβαση θελει στο σπιτι(πχ σκαψιματα και τετοια, σε ποιο σημειο πρεπει να τοποθετηθει{κεντρικα ή στις βρυσες που προκαλουν το προβλημα??}??


Θα βαλεις http://www.chryssafidis.gr/list.67  η   https://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=...CYUQMwgdKAAwAA  σε καθε βρυση .Αρχικα ξεκινα με αυτες που κανουν τον θορυβο.
Αν εχεις μεγαλη πιεση πρεπει να βαλεις και  ενα μειωτη πιεσης.

----------


## vasilisd

Καλό θα ήταν να μετρήσει την πίεση της εγκατάστασης. Μια πίεση της τάξης των 2,5 - 3 bar είναι οκ. Απο εκεί και πάνω το μόνο που κερδίζεις είναι προβλήματα. Δεν είναι μόνο οι σωληνώσεις που καταπονούνται, αλλά και και όσες συσκευές έχουν να κάνουν με νερό (ηλιακός, πλυντήρια, βρύσες κλπ). Με το κλείσιμο της βάνας μειώνεις απλά την παροχή, έχουμε λοιπόν πτώση πίεσης κατά την ροή και όχι μόνιμα στο δίκτυο όπως σωστά αναφέρθηκε. Με δεδομένο οτι το φαινόμενο εξαλείφεται με την ελάττωση της παροχής - πίεσης κατά την ροή, λογικά έχεις αρκετή πίεση στο δίκτυό σου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ένας μειωτής πίεσης μετά το υδρόμετρό σου θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα. Απο εκεί και πέρα ένας έλεγχος σε ετήσια βάση στον μειωτή πίεσης, επειδή κολλάνε με τα άλατα και είσαι οκ.

----------


## DJman

Ευχαριστω παιδια. ενας υδραυλικος μπορει να κανει μετρηση πιεσης?

----------


## vasilisd

Εϊναι ο πλέον κατάλληλος  :Rolleyes:

----------

